# 510 ?



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

for some reason you can put an abundance of different engines in a 510...my ? is what do you think of a viper powered 510?


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

You mean the engine from this? It would sound awesome.

Lew


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

180SX-X said:


> for some reason you can put an abundance of different engines in a 510...my ? is what do you think of a viper powered 510?


I don't know that you meant a motorcycle engine 

510's can have so many engines because with a rwd car you can put just about any engine that will bolt to a rwd tranny. so there are many sporty choices and a good many truck engines too.

People just love their old datsuns and they find ways to do these crazy things.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

hahahaha- I thought he meant a v-10, I was like " dude- a v-10 is as big as a "510" lol


----------

